# Anyone else not getting paid for public storage?



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Have a direct contact with these guys for 4 sites and havn't been paid at all. Just trying to see if it's their MO and also give warning for anyone else wanting to bid these. It's not much, 6k total for the 4 sites but it's the principal.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's sucks. 

Least it was a lite year, what excuses are they rambling off?

I would be slapping on some heavy duty chains and locks on the gates with some signage saying by court order removing locks would prosecuted.

By he time they realize, they'll have a bunch of mad customers.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

1olddogtwo;2140818 said:


> That's sucks.
> 
> Least it was a lite year, what excuses are they rambling off?
> 
> ...


thats not a bad idea Pat. We turned in 3 invoices for each of the 4 sites. Thats 12 invoices. They have rejected 10 of them on their god forsaken big sky vendor site and paid 2. I called our local rep and asked him when I can pick up a paper check for the rest. If he doesn't call back, Ill go chain shut their gate at the site around the corner from our shop.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Maclawnco;2143633 said:


> thats not a bad idea Pat. We turned in 3 invoices for each of the 4 sites. Thats 12 invoices. They have rejected 10 of them on their god forsaken big sky vendor site and paid 2. I called our local rep and asked him when I can pick up a paper check for the rest. If he doesn't call back, Ill go chain shut their gate at the site around the corner from our shop.


What management company was it through? i thought Public storage were done directly this year, not using ferrandino?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

We did a few of them in Chicago. We were paid.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ramairfreak98ss;2144997 said:


> What management company was it through? i thought Public storage were done directly this year, not using ferrandino?





Maclawnco;2140791 said:


> Have a direct contract


Just saw a check going to our book keeper today from these guys. The guy who signed our contract was out for a week and his colleague I reached seemed to care. Apparently what happened was we listed multiple "events" on one invoice - 2 storms 8 days apart were assigned one invoice number. These were emailed to him, he saw them, and started the big sky invoicing nonsense. Come to find out after having our invoices rejected multiple times with no reason why, that only one even per invoice was allowed in their system. If our contact saw them and knew this, he was deliberately delaying or attempting to deny payment. Id list them as a bottom of the barrel client.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

They were awful to deal with, their scope and expectations were miles apart, the onsite managers are trash, but hey, the money was great!


----------

